# Turkey Broadheads



## Epack (May 20, 2006)

im throwin the guilliotine at em


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

do you use the recommended set-up with their optional arrow?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

ZWICKEYS! they need some sharpenning, but i got to get some shafts to put them on first!


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

usually i use what i have left over from deer season but this year im gonna try some of the new muzzy's


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

though i take heart/lung shots, has anyone seen the new gulletine (pardon the spelling) heads from cabelas? seems alot of people i know like head shots and these tingsseem perfect.


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Those GobblerGuillotines are amazing; You need to go to the site and check out the video...

www.arrow-dynamic-solutions.com

Guillotines and Rage 2-Blades are riding in my quiver this Spring...


----------



## youthhunter3 (Jan 16, 2006)

guillotiens are awsome heads i havent harvested a turkey with them yet but i find if to take off the little plastic covers tey fly a little speratic but they are a 1 time deal broadhead most of the time any ways(IMO)
but i will still priobably use a slick trick or wasp sst hammer since thats what i normally shoot dont see a reason to change


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Youth; What arrow/fletching set-up are you shooting?


----------



## David Grunert (Jan 14, 2007)

I am going to use Grim Reapers or Rage 2-blades. Something with a big cutting diameter.


----------



## arkansasbowman (Nov 24, 2004)

*good thread*

Will Slick Trick Mags work good?


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

As with every broahead, if its sharp and in the right place, it'll do the job.

With that said, a turkeys vital core is about the size of a baseball. Couple that with the fact that they are nearly impossible to track after being hit, and their tendancy to fly/run unless dropped, and most people choose a large diameter mechanical head for a little "wiggle-room".

Plenty of people have taken them with fixed, and plenty will continue to do so, if you're comfortable with SlickTricks, then shoot them!


----------

